#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Finding Folders with most used space

## dw_22801

Not sure if this belongs here, but my storage on Outlook is almost maxed out, and I am trying to find an efficient way to either delete or archive emails. I know you can right click on each folder and Properties > Folder Size, but I'm hoping to avoid doing that for each individual folder. Does anyone know if there is a way to view folder sizes in an overview rather than individually, if that makes any sense?

Thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

You can do the same thing at the mailbox level and that should contain all folders/subfolders.

Here is a powershell script example to get the information
https://practical365.com/exchange-se...th-powershell/

----------

